# Three blue tricolor litters!!



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

quote="moustress"]These ladies are about three months old.
This one is SH rex








[/quote]

Those pix were from about a month and a half ago; the young ladies were paired and have a total of 13 babies between the three of them after a little culling. Here are the babies' they are about two to five days old. The one with bright red eyes is a SH rex. I'm hoping for an odd-eye or two in this litter.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I can has? o3o

*grabby hands*

tthe mommas are pretty, congrats and that adorable pile of cuteness


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

wonderful! I'm sooo jealous!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Lovely!
You can send some to me


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It'll be time soon for another mousie train...I won't ship in cold weather, and don't much like the idea of it at all. Maybe you all can make an offer, and I can come down through the middle US in Feb. or Mar. I travel cheap, especially if I can get decent crash space.

And I really, really needs me some vacation; I want to go to Bryce Canyon in Utah and/or the Tucson area. I love side trips...oh, yes I do. I have lots of pretty pretties.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Ive never shipped or had any mice shipped, so I dont blame you there.
But I do love mouse trains 
Im in plain boring Missouri,not much to see here,lol.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds like a nice place for a night drive....though there is stuff in Missouri that is quite cool....I just love to drive and drive and drive....sky, grass, snow, cows, I'm very easily amused.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Im sure there is neat stuff around here, but my husband isnt much on sight seeing or anything (His famous line: " We dont have the gas" , so I just see the same stuff over and over,lol.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's the buck from this trio of litters. He's got weird ears, but he's a nice big brute.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Blue babies are nice and fat, and now have four adoptive siblings from Roselle. a fawn tricolor/splashed. Roselle and her mother, Shimmer, were bred together, Shimmer ate her babies and swelled up, then Roselle did the same, so I took the babies (who were a bit dehydrated) and rolled them in the dirtiest litter I could find in the bluesies tank, then fed the mothers, buried the little foster pups under the others, and they look to be doing very well today.

Shimmer and Roselle are on antibiotics; I think Roselle will be OK, I'm not sure about Shimmer. New pix tonight!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The blue tricolor litters are now 6 to 10 days old; the fawn tri fostered with them are about 5 days old.
#1 RE rex blue tricolor

#2 Blue tricolor

#2 Blue tricolor

#2

#3Blue splashed

#4 Blue tri

#5 RE silver splashed

#6 Blue splashed

#7 Blue splashed rex (maybe RE)

#8 Lilac tricolor


The remainder probably have some dark splashed among them...more later.


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

Absolutely stunning! Me want! Will travel!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

more gorgeous babies, well done


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Im in LOVE!!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys! I'm really pleased with these litters; they have nice fat tails and chunky bodies. This line also has such an easy going disposition. The moms let me scoop up the babies in both hands without a fuss even before they get their treat for the evening.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They are 2 to 2 1/2 weeks old now.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

I want the Rex! Bad!


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

Or the lilac!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks guys!  They are growing like crazy; new pix will be taken tonight, as well as pix of my fawn litter.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These babies are about 3 to 3 1/2 weeks old.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are all amazing


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! 

Here are some new pix:

These babies are now 5 1/2 to 6 weeks old. The first bunch are the does. The one with a little yellow splashing was a foster baby.



[IMG=http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/3653/stuff015.jpg][/IMG]











Now the boys:


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are all adorable ... I wish I lived in the us near to you


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! I'm really happy with them in so many ways.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Oh I want some! Just makes me even more jealous of you! In NZ, we don't have blues.. or splashed.. so no tri-colours.. Grrrrrr


----------

